# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Как защитить безпроводную сеть и увеличить скорость передачи данных?

## Папюс1

Доброго времени суток товарищи!Обращаюсь к знатокам по железу с тем,что бы понять,как сделать безпроводную сеть недоступной для других пользователей и как увеличить скорость ноута(Винда 7) и собственно какие програмки установить для этого? AVZ уже скачал и просканировал систему,но есть ли какие то утилиты для скорости,не считая CC Cleaner  и прочей лабуды?
С уважением.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Добрый день, таких утилит не существует в чистом виде.

----------

Папюс1

----------


## Папюс1

Но может есть какая то програмка для ускорения работы ноута и от слежения помогающая?

----------


## Папюс1

Скажите пожалуйста,для чего эта прграмма нужна? FRST.exe
просанировал ею комп и слил два файла в архив,что с ними теперь делать?
Объясните пожалуйста профану.

----------


## Папюс1

Доброго времени суток!При запуске ноута запускается самопроизвольно браузер.Это еще бы ничего,но в процессе сессии ноутбук самопроизвольно выключается.В чем может быть причина?

----------


## olejah

Доброго времени суток! Для начала бы посоветовал проверить компьютер на наличие вредоносов у нас. А потом можно дальше думать.

----------


## Папюс1

> Доброго времени суток! Для начала бы посоветовал проверить компьютер на наличие вредоносов у нас. А потом можно дальше думать.


Приветствую!А как это сделать у вас,в смысле удаленно..

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> А как это сделать у вас,в смысле удаленно..


Помощь на нашем сайте оказывается дистанционно. *Мы не используем* TeamViewer и подобные сервисы в нашей практике.

----------

